# Fast Digestion Always Hungry Phentermine not working!



## Songbird5 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi! I'm new here but have a question for anyone that has IBS-D and is taking Phentermine for weightloss. Why is it not working? I'm hypothisizing that it's because I digest things so fast that the medication is not absorbed well enough or it is metabolised too quickly. I usually get hungry about 2.5 hrs after I've eaten. Also on a side note-I burp when I'm hungry, what's up with that? I was really hoping the phentermine would slow my tummy down, and turn down the hunger. Anyone???


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well no drug works for everyone, so you could be in the group that it doesn't work for. Also weight loss with these drugs tends to be a bit more than without drugs, so the effect can be slow and may take some time before you see a real difference.You may need to be screened for gastritis as that can make you feel hungry even when you aren't and I find on PPI's for GERD I get hungry a lot earlier than when I am not taking them. The burping sounds like it could be part of an upper GI issue, so that may need to be looked at.


----------



## Songbird5 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you!  I'm sure I need a full GI exam, but haven't gotten up the nerve to do it yet. My family doctor says it's just IBS-D by the symptoms, but would gladly refer me if I wanted or if my symptoms changed/got worse. She told me to try taking 1 Imodium every day to try to keep from getting D. So I'm going to try taking it at night, then taking the Phentermine in the morning. Maybe then it will stick around long enough to work. Who knows. Guess we'll see.


----------

